# Kokosing Valley Bass Club (Having a Tourny?)



## jonzun (Jun 11, 2004)

Does anyone know if Kokosing Valley Bass Club is having a open tournament at Pleasant Hill Lake this year? I'm trying to schedule my vacation time to attend. Thanks, Dave Johnson (aka: The Hillbilly Nightmare)


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

Not sure jonzun but we will be having one on 7-29 Mid Buckeye Circuit of the midwest sportsman. Havent seen the schedule for the Kokosing club yet.


----------



## jonzun (Jun 11, 2004)

Yes, 
My Father and I plan on fishing that one. I'll get the money and sign up form to you asap. Thanks, JONZUN


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

good deal man glad to have you guys.


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

this may help ya 

KOKOSING VALLEY BASSMASTERS
President: Darren Lewellen [email protected] 
Tour. Dir.: Paul Amstutz [email protected]


----------

